# randomly disconnecting xbox 360 controller



## moses_nicholas

I have problem with a wireless xbox 360 controller. the problem is, after a little while (the time seems to get shorter and shorter), this controller turns off. First, the light indicating which player it is starts spinning. It;'s like when you introduce a controller to the console, but the spinning is slower. then, it simply turns off, and the 360 gives me a message telling me to reconnect the controller. Like I said, It happens really often. ONce the controller is off, it is impossible to turn back on again. the light simply flashes, but the controller does not stay on. To reconnect the controller, the batteries must be taken out and put back in. Replacing them does not help.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

The only possible thing I can think is that the controller needs new batteries. But you've tried that, is it just the one controller or does it occur on all controllers connected to your 360? Also, how long have you had your controller and 360 for?


----------



## moses_nicholas

The controller isn't particularly old, from around when hlao 3 came out, so september. Again, it's wireless, and the problem only effects one controller. I can't say for sure whether or not it was the one that came with the xbox itself, but I'm pretty sure it was sepperately purchased.


----------



## moses_nicholas

the 360 itself was bought in a combo pack with halo3, so from like september, but it was broken from the start and had to be sent away to microsoft. It came back withion about ten days of the start of november, but this was a replacement, so it is very new. This means that the controller in question was also bought after the start of november. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

So the problem must be with the controller. If any of your friends have a 360, then try and see if it works on theirs.


----------



## redux

First of all, apologies for reviving a 2-year old thread... This is one of the top Google results for this issue, hence my desire to post.

...two things
1) It is not the batteries. I feel your pain when everyone is telling you you're an idiot and to just get new batteries 

2) I had the same issue...controller disconnecting at random times, no particular timing or event triggers the disconnect.

Anyways, my problem was with my wifi router. I had it in a corner, almost directly behind the Xbox console. I moved it so it is no longer beside the console (even just 10 feet away towards the middle of the room) and *knock on wood* have not had the problem since. 

Hope this helps at least one person

Regards


----------

